# Why do you drive a pickup truck?



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Is it for commerical use?
Just for the snow?
For towing?
Off-roading
For fun?


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

I’m not poking fun at you but I’m trying to see something. How much do you spend on gas per day Ubering with that thing? Also, if you plow snow with your truck, what do you spend on gas per day? 

Bonus question: 

What kind of truck do you drive?


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

How many threads are you going to create asking the same question?


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

VictorD said:


> How many threads are you going to create asking the same question?


It glitched but it's fixed now. It's actually 2 different questions.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I think it is for making money


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

mbd said:


> I think it is for making money


Not on Uber it's not.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

rideshare2870 said:


> I'm not poking fun at you but I'm trying to see something. How much do you spend on gas per day Ubering with that thing? Also, if you plow snow with your truck, what do you spend on gas per day?
> 
> Bonus question:
> 
> What kind of truck do you drive?


" WHAT IS THE PRICE OF ENJOYMENT "?

America . . .

It USED to be Wonderful.

Some will NEVER KNOW.

America . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

rideshare2870 said:


> Is it for commerical use?
> Just for the snow?
> For towing?
> Off-roading
> For fun?


Ive got 2 trucks.
I need a bigger one.
4 door.
Big tires.
4 wheel drive.

If you gotta ask. . .

Trucks were best in the 60's 70's and 80's.
Bench seat.
No seatbelt laws.
Your girl could snuggle right up alongside you . . .
Riding High.

My 65 1/2 GMC
had a Chrome front end.
_a 4 speed on the floor( including granny)
it was RED.
FLATBED. right off a farm. $500.00
over 22 mpg with Industrial v-6 all heavy iron, including dashboard.
wish i had kept it _


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

rideshare2870 said:


> I'm not poking fun


Perhaps not but you're coming off as a judemental knob! People who Uber with trucks do so because that's the vehicle they have. The same reason I use my mid-size suv. It's called making the best of life's circumstances.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Why do I drive a truck? Because I want to. Because I need a truck quite often for towing and hauling stuff (NOT while Ubering, of course...).

How much do I spend on gas while Ubering? Depends on how much I drive and where I drive.

Snow? What is that?

Plowing? I thought farmers use tractors for that.

What kind of truck do I drive? See below.


----------



## Ricardo Resolute (Feb 18, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> " WHAT IS THE PRICE OF ENJOYMENT "?
> 
> America . . .
> 
> ...


Yeah, the "past", nostalgia or "good ol' days" always seem better
Than they really were.

Fact is, life is what u make of it


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

A truck or SUV is one of the least fun vehicles you can buy unless you're going offroading. The things that make a vehicle fun to drive are a low center of gravity, great handling and cornering, good acceleration, good weight distribution, good braking, good steering feel, etc. A cheap sports car is more fun than an expensive suv or pickup.
The last car that has no power steering is the Alfa Romeo 4C. It has the best steering feel of and production car this decade. It's one of the most fun canyon carvers of all time. It's just a shame that it doesn't have a manual transmission though.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

I got it to move my dogs around. They can get it filthy and I don't have to worry about cleaning it.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Four wheel drive is not four wheel stop....I think it's hilarious when are of those lifted super trucks blows by my fwd car and give minutes later I pass them


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Nobody here uses their truck to snow plow?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Because it's texas.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

dirtylee said:


> Because it's texas.


Damn right it is!!! :biggrin: Even though it's cold as hell right now...


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

rideshare2870 said:


> Is it for commerical use?
> Just for the snow?
> For towing?
> Off-roading
> For fun?


Because it was meant for work at first, and it is financed. Now, out of a job and doing UberX.

:roflmao:


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> A truck or SUV is one of the least fun vehicles you can buy unless you're going offroading. The things that make a vehicle fun to drive are a low center of gravity, great handling and cornering, good acceleration, good weight distribution, good braking, good steering feel, etc. A cheap sports car is more fun than an expensive suv or pickup.
> The last car that has no power steering is the Alfa Romeo 4C. It has the best steering feel of and production car this decade. It's one of the most fun canyon carvers of all time. It's just a shame that it doesn't have a manual transmission though.


A lot of people like space and sitting high up. Some like being more comfort and nic-nacs, they buy luxury. Finally the vast majority of humanity sees cars as a very expensive appliance and buy a Honda or Toyota.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Plow snow, na, let someone else deal with it.


----------

